# Screen Door Sticking



## luverofpeanuts

An annoying thing that we've just dealt with is the fact that our screen door constantly sticks on the lower left. I've made sure the Outback is level so it's not a side effect of the rig being unlevel.

Before I start disassembling things, i thought I'd query the group to see how others have fixed this. Our friends new Outback has the same issue i think, so I have to believe it's a common one.

As you face the door from the outside, it sticks on the lower left corner. When you pull open the screen door...it will drag slightly before releasing. If it's attached to the regular door...it will drag the same way...then release as well. When closing, we've made it a habit to give an extra tug after latching to insure it seals against the bottom corner.

Inspecting the screws that hold the screen door to the hinges it swings on reveals that there doesn't appear to be alot of adjustment available, but I haven't disassembled yet. I thought I'd call upon the wisdom of the group and possibly others who have paved the way for this repair









Does anyone have a quick fix or suggestions for this very minor, but very annoying problem?


----------



## swanny

Is the spacing down the left side of the even? ( plumb )


----------



## duggy

Each scenario is different, but my screen doors were also rubbing in various places. I was able to get sufficient clearance by slightly bending the hinge on the screen door. A decent tug was all it took to change the situation. It just takes a little assessing of the clearances, to decide which hinge or hinges to bend. To gain clearance on the bottom corner away from the hinge, you could pull the bottom of the door away from the hinge side, which would raise the latch side. That will work as long as there is enough room on the latch side. If not, you might be able to push the top hinge closer to the hinge side. Don't try to bend the screen door, as that will loosen the miters and make the door flimsy.

Hope this helps,

Doug


----------



## outback loft

I had to give my door a little tug to bend the hinges a bit. I still get a little bit of rub, which does not bother me at all. If you want to get a little bit of adjustment out of the hinges, unscrew the screen door and re-drill the holes on the hinges just slightly larger so you can move the door up and then tighten the screws.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

swanny said:


> Is the spacing down the left side of the even? ( plumb )


If it isn't even...it's pretty darn close! Although, that is when it is closed....I shoudl reassess that at the point it starts to rub....maybe that's the key.



outback loft said:


> unscrew the screen door and re-drill the holes on the hinges just slightly larger so you can move the door up and then tighten the screws.


I was thinking that might be the easiest mini-adjustment as well.



duggy said:


> I was able to get sufficient clearance by slightly bending the hinge on the screen door....


I think that is an option too. Since the screen door does have tons of screws holding it to the hinge...bending the hinge might be easier ;-) 

Thanks for all the thoughts and suggestions. I'll have to do some figuring and thinking and definitely won't be DOing anything until it's much cooler out. It's up to 83 now... I don't know how you Outbackers more south than Minnesota bear it. I don't even want to walk too close to windows.... I can feel the wretched heat from outside.


----------



## raynardo

The "levelness" of the trailer doesn't effect the rub of my screen door either. I'm too lazy to try to adjust it by unscrewing it then drilling new holes, so I simply try torquing it by hand and then spraying the area where it rubs (lower left on the jamb) with some WD-40. Sure, it's not perfect, but it works well enough to continue living with it.


----------



## Lofty Dreams

I know I am resurrecting a real old one here but I am having this exact same problem.
luver I'm wondering what you ended up doing to address this
Mine is so bad it broke the plastic handle!


----------



## thefulminator

Our 250RS had a similar problem on the rear door. It was because the adjustment of the door latch wasn't done correctly. The latch is designed to make the screen door unlatch with the entry door handle. If it isn't adjusted right, it either doesn't have enough clearance to disengage when you try to open the entry door or when you try to open it by iteslf. It took a couple times having the service guys work on it to get it right.


----------



## luverofpeanuts

Lofty Dreams said:


> I know I am resurrecting a real old one here but I am having this exact same problem.
> luver I'm wondering what you ended up doing to address this
> Mine is so bad it broke the plastic handle!


Mine is still sticking. I shaved off all the weather stripping on the bottom to try and minimize the sticking, but it still sticks. A friend has a 2010 268RL and also has the same sticking problem. I've gotten used to pulling up on the door slightly as I open it and it helps quite a bit. removing and re-drilling the holes looked to be a major PITA job, so decided not do anymore than I already did...which was enlarge the holes so I could shiftt the door slightly.... but it wasn't enough.

It's one of the very few things that have annoyed me about our 290RLS.


----------



## Lofty Dreams

Well I replaced my handle and then grabbed the door frame last night and gave it a good yank up.
It helped but it's still rubbing so I may try to trim or remove the weather strip on the bottom, but I'd still like to know the correct way the dealer would repair it. Yanking and cutting just doesn't seem right


----------



## Hitcher

A buddy told me once that all you needed to know to be a good cabinet hanger is how to manipulate a hinge


----------

